# Fursuit head construction questions



## Shadow (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm looking to see what may be the coolest in temperature for heads, and I don't want to have to use fans.

Also, how would I go along adding long hair to the head?


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 7, 2008)

open mouth  on the head and  mesh as the eyes


----------



## Shadow (Jul 8, 2008)

Why not window screen for eyes?

Anyways, that still doesn't answer my question about adding hair. And I could still use more input on other low temp ideas.


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jul 8, 2008)

Never worked with window screen, but I'd think it'd be too big and easy to see through. You want to see through but not let others see you.

Yes open mouth, large eyes with mesh pupils or tear ducts depending on the eyes. Sometimes you can leave the inner ear open where it joins the head depending on the material you used to construct the head.

They also the more close fitting the head the better it is with the heat.

As to hair, a wig. Actually take the time to install hair, like making a wig into the fur, longer fake fur, or use your own. Leave the back open for your own hair.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 17, 2008)

the hair...  likely would be  get a wig and   stitch it to the top of the head  using a like color thread or   do plug like the hair club for  men.. and as the person before me  said window screen may be to  easy  for people to look at you threw


----------



## Shadow (Jul 17, 2008)

I haven't tried, but then how easy is it to see out through the mesh, and even when in a dark area?

Thanks for the help so far by the way, everyone.


----------

